# Deinterlacer für Adobe Premiere 2.0?



## Alex363 (31. Oktober 2006)

Gibt es einen guten DeInterlacer für Premiere 2.0 der ein 4:3 PAL Projekt in 16:9 rendern kann?


----------



## Nico (31. Oktober 2006)

Na ja, ein Deinterlacer wandelt ja kein 4:3 in 16:9. Was genau möchtest Du haben + machen...?


----------



## chmee (31. Oktober 2006)

Das DeInterlacing ist im Grunde genommen ein nötiger Zwischenschritt beim Konvertieren von 4:3 zu 16:9. Da das Material von 768 auf 1024px proportional gedehnt wird (~134%), würde auch das Interlace kaputt gehen und schreckliche Bewegungsartefakte auf dem Fernseher hinterlassen. 

Einige Menschen schwören auf die folgende DeInterlace-Methode:
Das fertige Video importieren,
das Video zweimal übereinander in die Timeline legen,
das untere Video deinterlacen mit "oberes Field"
das obere mit "unteres Field"
das Obere auf 30-50% Transparenz stellen.

Diese Komposition dann in ein 16:9-Projekt legen und dort auf 134% skalieren, damit es bildschirmfüllend ist. Logischerweise wird das Bild beschnitten, das ist die Konsequenz, da es nunmal verschiedene Bildproportionen sind.

mfg chmee


----------



## Nico (31. Oktober 2006)

Mann Chmee, wo hast Du denn diese abenteuerliche Vorgehensweise für ein Deinterlacing her, sach mal...?

Ein 4:3-Projekt hat 720x576; ein 16:9-Projekt hat auch 720x576, allerdings ein PAR von 1,42....... Da gehen gehen auch keine Halbbilder kaputt.


----------



## chmee (31. Oktober 2006)

Na, ich versuch mal, meine und Deine Aussage zu verknüpfen.

1. Ein 16:9 Bild hat bei einer PAR 1,42 eine Auflösung von 720x576,
bei einer PAR von 1:1 ist die Auflösung allerdings 1024x576.
2. Wird ein 4:3-PAL-Video in ein 16:9-Projekt gesteckt, entstehen rechts
und links schwarze Blöcke ( Himmelblau in meinem Bild oben )
3. Um ein 4:3 Video formatfüllend und unverzerrt in einem 16:9-Video darzustellen,
muß das Bild um genannte 134% vergrößert werden, um die Blöcke verschwinden
zu lassen, dabei
A - geht das Interlacing kaputt, da auch eine Dehnung in vertikaler Richtung passiert
B - gehen auch Bildinformationen flöten, da das Bild oben und unten übersteht.
(siehe im Bild hellhellblau)

Oder übersehe ich etwas ?

Link zu DeInterlace-Methoden, wo unter Deinterlace Blend die von mir genannte steht 
http://www.kenstone.net/fcp_homepage/feature_video_film.html

mfg chmee


----------



## Nico (31. Oktober 2006)

Ja, bei einem PAR von 1,0 stimmen Deine Werte. Aber keiner würde sein 4:3 so dermaßen hochskalieren für ein 16:9... Wenn Du in die Breite gehst, und die Höhe beibehälst, ist das Bild berzerrt. Skalierst Du auch die Höhe hast Du ja kaum noch originale Bildinformationen. Ganz zu schweigen ginge es auf keine DVD. Da sind nun mal 720x576 für DV-Pal erforderlich.

Aber nochmal zu Deinem Deinterlacing-Beispiel. Wo hast Du das denn gelesen? Hast Du mal einen link?

Edit: Ah, hast den link noch nachträglich eingefügt. Werd ich mir mal zur Gemüte führen. Kann aber evtl. bis morgen abend, oder sogar Donnerstag dauern. Gute Nacht...........................


----------



## Alex363 (31. Oktober 2006)

Das ist mir zu hoch  Deshalb dachte ich das es ein Plug gibt, zumal ich mal gelesen habe dass das DeInterlacing in Premiere selbst nicht so gut sei.
Naja, ich würde gerne mein 4:3 Video 720*576 als 16:9 rendern und auf eine Standartkonforme DVD brennen. Geht das? Es werden ja permanent im Fernsehen 4:3 in 16:9 gesendet. Aber wenn es kein Plugin gibt, dann mache ich es in Premiere.
Ich render also erst in 4:3 als DV-AVI und das soll ich dann zweimal auf die Timeline legen und als was rendern? DVD oder AVI 16:9?.... Please, help for dummies!


----------



## chmee (1. November 2006)

Sagen wir es mal so, man kann dem 4:3 Bild einen schwarzen Ober und UnterRahmen geben, dann sieht es aus wie 16:9 ist aber "nur" beschnittenes 4:3, genannt Letterbox. Du setzt also oben und unten jeweils 72px hohe Schwarze Balken.

Hier eine GIF-Datei, die Du nur importieren musst, dann hast Du Deine Balken. Dabei muss auch keine Umrechnung mehr gemacht werden. Nochmal zur Info: Das sieht aus wie 16:9, ist aber nur 4:3-Letterbox.

Ja, der De-Interlacer in Premiere ist wirklich mies. Aber mit der genannten Methode
zaubert man ja quasi beide Halbbilder wieder hin. Es ist ne Mischung aus schlechtem
DeInterlacing und Zaubertrank..

Auch Du, Alex, kannst mal den Link anklicken, da sind verschiedene DeInterlacer
angegeben.

Du renderst also den Film erstmal in 4:3 DV aus. Diesen Film importierst Du in ein DV 16:9 Projekt. Dann kommt der ganze Kladderadatsch, den ich oben beschrieben habe und renderst als DV-AVI 16:9 oder Mpeg2.PAL16:9 raus. Am Ende solltest Du eine Mpeg2-Datei haben, die ein ProgramStream ist, mit etwa 6000KBit CBR.

@Nico:
Es ist logisch, dass diese 1024x576 Datei wieder - entweder beim Rendern oder in einem Unterprojekt - auf 720x576 PAR1,42 zurückverwandelt wird. Der Bildinhalt ist logischer-weise bei beiden Versionen - hochscalen oder Trauerrand setzen - der Gleiche. Und 134% sind nicht so schlimm, wie es zuerst anmutet. Verbunden mit einem guten DeInterlacer kann man damit gut leben.

Ich bin der Meinung, es ist besser, die maximale Pixelanzahl (576px) zu nutzen, dabei den Scaleprozeß zu kontrollieren, als Letterbox zu setzen(432px) und dann auf nem 16:9 Fernseher hoch zu zoomen.

Wie würdest Du eine 4:3 PAL in 16:9 umwandeln ?

Noch ein Link: http://www.slashcam.de/artikel/Grundlagen/DV-Produktion-in-16-9.html

mfg chmee


----------



## Alex363 (1. November 2006)

Ich habe mir grade mal die Demo von MainConcept installiert.
http://www.mainconcept.com/site/index.php?id=7850
Mit dem müsste man doch sicher sehr bequem in 16:9, HD etc rendern können, oder?
Ist natürlich ein wenig zu teuer, aber technisch sollte es gehen. 
Dachte ich - doch nun finde ich dieses Plugin in v2.0 überhaupt nicht 
Ist das nun doch nicht kompatibel mit Premiere?
Nochmal ganz kurz: Ich möchte keinen optischen 16:9 Effekt haben, sondern ein 16:9 Video das auf dem Fenseher auch tatsächlich in eben 16:9 wiedergegeben wird. Ist das mit diesem Plugin sowie mit deiner Zaubermethode (die ich dann aus Kostengründen) favorisiere möglich?


----------



## chmee (1. November 2006)

Dieses PlugIn bietet die Möglichkeit, in Premiere mit HDV-Mpeg2 Dateien zu arbeiten. Da Premiere erst seit Pro2.0 sauber mit HDV-Mpeg2 umgehen kann, war dieses PlugIn bitter nötig.
Hat aber mit Deiner Problematik nichts zu tun.

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hast u auch After Effects. Da ist ein DeInterlacer drin, der richtig gut ist. Also damit die PAL-DV umrechnen, dann wieder rausrechnen, von mir aus auch in PAL-DV-AVI. Dann eben in ein 16:9 Projekt importieren und scalen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Alex363 (1. November 2006)

Zunächst das Projekt in Premiere rendern als DV_PAL.AVI und dan ins AE importieren und wie in Beitrag #5 beschrieben bearbeiten?


----------



## Nico (1. November 2006)

so, bin früher als erwartet wieder da. Hab mir mal eben auf die Schnelle den link durchgelesen mit dem Deinterlacen. Diese Methode kannte ich überhaupt noch nicht (mit dem Übereinanderlegen). Hast Du die mal ausprobiert?

Beruhigend für mich ist dabei dort die Feststellung, dass auch nach seiner Meinung der Reelsmart Deinterlacer wohl das Beste ist. Ich benutze ihn schon seit längerem. Obwohl sich seit 2002 einiges getan hat. Gibt schon 2-3 Gleichwertige, in meinen Augen teilweise bessere.

Nochmal zum 4:3=>16:9. - auch für @ alexderennes. Man hat 4 Möglichkeiten:

1.- 4:3 in 16:9-Projekt => links + rechts schwarze Ränder, aber volle Bildinformation
2 - wie oben, aber mit farbigen oder gesofteten Hintergrund
3 - nur in der Breite scalieren => volle Bildinformation, aber Omi wird noch dicker
4 - Höhe + Breite hochscalieren (propotional korrekt) => Breite stimmt, aber oben + unten gehen Bildinformationen verloren (Omi hat evtl. bei einer Aufnahme keine Haare + keine Augen mehr)

Der 3 Methode ist die einfachste in PP => Rechtsklick auf den Clip im Projektfenster => Filmmaterial interpretieren => angleichen an => D1/Dv Pal widescreen 16:9

 Ich persönlich arbeite nur nach Methode 2.....


----------



## Alex363 (1. November 2006)

Ich habe nun das DV-AVI mal in After Effects auf 16:9 gerendert. Aber das File zeigt beim abspielen im WMP an: "4:3 actual, 16:9 displayed". Ich wollte ja ein richtiges 16:9 haben, also geht diese Methode in After Effects nicht...? Ich werde nun mal die Methode 2 und 3 in Premiere Pro ausprobieren, aber dort ist der Deinterlacer ja so schlecht....
Kann man das nicht doch in After Effects machen?


----------



## Nico (1. November 2006)

Für Methode 2 brauchst Du kein Deinterlacing, da Du ja dann nicht hochskalierst (vergrößerst). Wenn Du die Methode 3 mit rechtsklick + über "Interpretieren" machst weiß ich jetzt nicht genau, ob PP autom. deinterlaced, aber schau Dir das Ergebnis doch einfach mal - ohne den gedanken, dass PP da irgendwas schlecht macht  Aber, wie gesagt,.alles wird in die Breite gezogen...


----------



## Alex363 (28. November 2006)

*Re: AW: Deinterlacer für Adobe Premiere 2.0?*



chmee hat gesagt.:


> After Effects. Da ist ein DeInterlacer drin, der richtig gut ist. Also damit die PAL-DV umrechnen, dann wieder rausrechnen, von mir aus auch in PAL-DV-AVI. Dann eben in ein 16:9 Projekt importieren und scalen.




In AFX kann man aber nicht in 16:9 oder HD rendern, man kann nicht mal MPEG2 exportieren... oder doch? Dann nutzt der DeInterlacer von AFX ja überhaupt nicht


----------



## Alex363 (28. November 2006)

Es gibt da ein Plug in für AFX und Premiere das DV-Aufnahmen hoch skaliert...
http://www.redgiantsoftware.com/instanthd.html
Kennt das einer von euch, wie sind eure Erfahrungen?

EDIT: Ich habe das Plugin ausprobiert, aber kapiere das nicht.
Ich habe es so gemacht wie dem PDF beschrieben wurde, aber da wurde nichts hochskaliert
und die farbigen Punkte waren auch nachdem Rendern zu sehen - Das Plugin macht keinen sehr guten Eindruck es zu kaufen. Note 6!


----------



## hame (2. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe dieses Plugin auch getestet... Bei mir hat es überhaupt nicht funktioniert. Ich wollte normales DV Material mal auf HD hochrechnen.


----------

